
Should Justin Bieber Invest In Your Enterprise Solution? - nikunjk
http://www.fastcompany.com/3001484/should-justin-bieber-invest-your-enterprise-solution
======
intev
Link bait article. Doesn't provide anything of value.

"Is Kim Kardashian really the new Reid Hoffman?"

Seriously?

